# Does drinking Fruit juice and vegetables helps in beautifying skin?



## starraffy (Dec 19, 2013)

For skin beautification , do you recommend juicing fruits and vegetables? what paticular fruits and vegies?


----------



## Beryl (Dec 20, 2013)

Water, fruit juices and tomato juice are the ones I drink and I have always had good skin. Vegetable juice I have not tried that.


----------



## starraffy (Jan 5, 2014)

Beryl said:


> Water, fruit juices and tomato juice are the ones I drink and I have always had good skin. Vegetable juice I have not tried that


  I haven't tried tomato juice, yes i've been doing fruit juices and it feels healthy


----------



## starraffy (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *MEGBeauty* 


  YES, yes, and yes! Beautiful skin comes from within, literally. Skin is your body's largest organ and a huge eliminator of toxins that are in your body. This article has a lot of suggestions!

  http://www.fitnessmagazine.com/recipes/healthy-eating/superfoods/top-10-superfoods-for-skin-and-hair/


  Thanks for this link ! Really helpful ! i'll try some of these recipes also.. 
  For now planning to do this : Looks yummy!

*Ingredients*
  3 cups chopped tomatoes
1 stalk celery
1 cucumber
3 drops stevia (optional) looking for some alternative too..honey will do.
1/2 teaspoon himalaya sea salt
pepper
cayenne pepper
  [h=4]Directions[/h]  Juice the tomatoes, celery, cucumber in your juicer. (I use LifeSpring Slow Juicer, a lot better than a high speed juicer)
  Add drops stevia for sweeter taste (honey can be an alternative, salt, pepper and cayenne pepper to taste.
  Add a 1/4 onion, fresh oregano and basil and red bell pepper


----------



## urbis (Jan 5, 2014)

Seems an interesting receipt


----------



## starraffy (Jan 6, 2014)

urbis said:


> Seems an interesting receipt


  Sure yes! try it  Drinking tomato juice on a regular basis improves the health of your skin. Studies shows it reduces acne. Tomato juice also helps in the prevention of skin cell damage. In addition,tomatoes can also be mashed up and used as a facial mask.


----------



## starraffy (Jan 22, 2014)

Cabbage contains beta-carotene, vitamin C and selenium (which slows the aging process and encourages healthy skin).
*Anti-Aging Cabbage Juice*
4 large or 8 small cabbage leaves​ 6 carrots​ ½ - 1–inch piece of ginger​ Process ingredients in your juicer.


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 25, 2014)

First off, any time you participate on deprivation diets (any restrictive eating) it takes a toll on your skin. Skin glows when it is fed a balanced diet and not deprived of nutrients.


----------



## starraffy (Jan 27, 2014)

gexton71 said:


> First off, any time you participate on deprivation diets (any restrictive eating) it takes a toll on your skin. Skin glows when it is fed a balanced diet and not deprived of nutrients.


  Agree! proper nutrition is the answer


----------



## starraffy (Feb 13, 2014)

gexton71 said:


> Thanks to understand.. This is really a  nice and informative....         iPhone developer in Pakistan


  You're Welcome! try this .. and actually there are lots of juice recipe good for the skin

*Anti-Aging Cabbage Juice*
4 large or 8 small cabbage leaves​ 6 carrots​ ½ - 1–inch piece of ginger​ Process ingredients in your juicer (slow juicer)


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes, I highly recommend it! Juicing can hydrate your skin, even out your skin tone, give your skin more of a glow and helps with bad breath. I like to juice apples, carrots, lemon, a little bit of ginger and melon in the morning.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 6, 2014)

Pineapple Tomato Pomegranate Watermelon Mango Almonds Strawberries  Among others  Vitamin C and E help but there is no need to take supplements, fruit and veggies contain vitamins


----------



## OROGOLD (Apr 14, 2014)

Of course! Fruits and veggies are essential for beautiful skin. If you prefer to drink juices, be sure to juice straight from the fruit or vegetable itself. Pre-made juices are often made with refined sugar or corn syrup, which are not good for your skin.

  Here's a few of my favorite fruits and vegetables:

  Spinach - Believe it or not, a lot of people juice using Spinach It's full of nutrients like Iron, Vitamin A, K, and C. All of which help to protect the skin from the sun, clear acne, and prevent the signs of aging.  

  Carrots - Prevent blemishes, rashes, and dermatitis (according to Style Craze)

  Blueberries - Their anti-oxidants fight free radicals (such as those present in UV rays) to prevent cellular damage.

  Grape fruit - Along with Vitamins A and C, grape fruit has Potassium which helps to smooth wrinkles and reduce the appearance of age spots.


----------



## starraffy (May 22, 2014)

Beauty Nerd said:


> Yes, I highly recommend it! Juicing can hydrate your skin, even out your skin tone, give your skin more of a glow and helps with bad breath. I like to juice apples, carrots, lemon, a little bit of ginger and melon in the morning.


  Helps with bad breath is something new to me  haha i never knew juicing can help eliminate bad breath.. that's great news though! thanks! I do usually juicing in the morning too, before working out and lately i'm concentrating to juice vegetables.. well carrots is good for the skin and cucumber too  you just have to have a good juicer in order to extract more juice from your ingredients or else you wont be getting the max nutritional value it has.


----------



## starraffy (May 22, 2014)

OROGOLD said:


> Of course! Fruits and veggies are essential for beautiful skin. If you prefer to drink juices, be sure to juice straight from the fruit or vegetable itself. Pre-made juices are often made with refined sugar or corn syrup, which are not good for your skin.
> 
> Here's a few of my favorite fruits and vegetables:
> 
> ...


  yeah I do juicing from real fresh fruits and vegetables.

  Thanks for sharing your inputs! I love carrots and spinach too


----------



## starraffy (May 22, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *jessicalee26* 


  Yes these all works well enough... In a article I read that a lead take only vegetable juice and see looks 10 years younger....
  It all is from vitamins we get from vegetables and fruits.... i.e. vitamin c, e, b1 and b2 play great role in skin care... to eat fruits or vegetables having any from these...



  Yeah I do variations also, sometimes I eat the fruits as whole as it is.. sometimes i juice too... same with the  vegetables, you know there are vegetables better eaten raw or steamed, but there are great for juicing as well. be careful in juicing though.. don't use blender in juicing cause it destroys most of the nutrients, i use slow juicer , its better!


----------



## Kathniss08 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes drinking fruit juices and vegetables can help in beautifying our skin. Lemon has many benefits in our body and skin so I recommend you to drink lemonade or infuse lemon in water. I always do this at home because sometimes I hate drinking water alone. It is also good if you are drink some fruit smoothies before and after workouts.


----------



## Niya (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm personally not a big fan of juicing because I feel like you are missing out on the fiber. If you have the time & energy, I personally think it's better to eat fruit and veggies. It's also important to vary with the fruits and veggies you eat (or drink) in order to get all the vitamins and minerals that they have.


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 10, 2020)

starraffy said:


> For skin beautification , do you recommend juicing fruits and vegetables? what paticular fruits and vegies?



Fruit juice contains a lot of sugars which aren't particularly helpful for skin health.

I'd stick to eating fruits whole.

Vegetables juice might be okay but whole vegetables are better.


----------

